# umount gnome nautilus ohne hal

## nasgul1983

Hab ein Problem in Nautilus wenn ich "safely remove device" mache.

Eigentlich funktioniert ja alles aber ich bekomme folgende nervige

Fehlermeldung:

Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device

/dev/sdk

USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3)

SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: OK

STOP UNIT: OK

Unbinding USB interface driver: OK

Suspending USB device: FAILED: Cannot open

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3/power/level for

writing: No such file or directory

Also ich denke ja das Problem ist irgendwie klar:

Es wird versucht das USB device zu suspenden, was ja garnicht mehr

funktionieren kann, weil es ja schon nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Weiß jemand was man dagegen machen kann?

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich hab das gleiche Problem, hat keiner eine Idee?

dsiggi

----------

## alien

Sind CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME und CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND im Kernel aktiviert worden?

Best wishes

----------

